# fetal demise prior to 20 weeks



## nld1010 (Jun 5, 2017)

Reading this forum...I get conflicting ways of how to correctly bill a fetal demise with vaginal delivery (cytotec used) prior to 20 weeks.
Some say to use 59855/59866 and may need send letter of appeal 
Others says bill hospital visits only if surgical mgmt was not done (59820/59821) since a vaginal delivery can be billed only after 20 weeks
Please advise of correct way to bill this

Thank you,
Nicole Dallas, RMC


----------



## Michele Price (Feb 1, 2021)

I agree. There is a lot of conflicting information on how to code a fetal demise with vaginal delivery (cytotec used or not used) prior to 20 weeks. Anyone have an answer?


----------



## nielynco (Feb 2, 2021)

ACOG weighed in on this many years ago.  I have attached the document they published on this topic which is what you should follow when billing for terminations prior to 20 weeks gestation.


----------

